# Anyone remember the Deora Model?



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

...Was loosely based off the mid to late 60's Dodge A-100 pick up, and was done by the Alexander Bros. as a "Show Truck"..... ANY Pro's and Cons to the MPC kit?

I got it as I'm a Mopar fanatic (MIGHT, try and stuff a Hemi in it! LOL) But the factory motor is a slant 6 "225" question is, does that motor, have ANY chrome parts to it? I've never got my hands on a Deora model truck, before!

Any comments be great!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

You could save yourself a lot of work and just buy this one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-AMT-ALEXA...242856352?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item2336c6d7a0

Already has a Hemi which is ALL chrome. Apparently "kinda" rare.

I've not built a Deora so I'm not sure about it's slant six. This might be interesting: 

http://www.bonediggers.com/1-2/deora/deora3.html


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Rondo said:


> You could save yourself a lot of work and just buy this one:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-AMT-ALEXA...242856352?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item2336c6d7a0


I can tell ya right now, not at THAT price! I can't justify hundreds in a static model....I'll pass first LOL (I'm not a "collector" that way!



Rondo said:


> Already has a Hemi which is ALL chrome. Apparently "kinda" rare.
> 
> I've not built a Deora so I'm not sure about it's slant six. This might be interesting:
> 
> http://www.bonediggers.com/1-2/deora/deora3.html


That "Hemi" they show is an older one, say the 392 Hemi, (First generation Hemi) I'm talking the 426 "Elephant motor" second generation Hemi. The "big" one......All chrome would be nice but, not needed for what I plan to try anyway.....

Any idea what year the Deora was made? This might determine the engine I'll try to put in it.

Thanks for that last link BTW! A little good reading on the kit......


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks like the car was built from 1964 to 66 so the 426 would be feasible from that standpoint. Found the instructions for the kit but can't see that they call out chrome parts.

http://public.fotki.com/drasticplas...ructions/show-rods/mpc-deora-show-car-/#media


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Rondo,
Yeah, I think I had read someplace it was '64 to '66 but wanted to know if I wasn't cross-referencing info. from another model (I have multiple models going at once!)

As for the instructions yeah, I'm am member where you found them and sadly I seen that too, they don't depict the chrome parts like normally......Ohh well.

I'm going to see what it take to shoe-horn a 426 Hem in that Deora, LOL with possible Hillborne injectors, haven't decided yet...... 

BUT I also have the "392" that I could also use as a Hemi powered Deora model as well! As I think the 392 was still being made till I believe it was 1968......Was custom order engine BUT, the whole truck is a Custom thing so......HMMMM There's an idea!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah, you could probably go either way due to the nature of the truck. The older Hemis were still plenty popular. The 392 looks better to my eye. "Chrysler Firepower". They just don't make valve covers like that anymore.


A "shorty" transmission and minimal accessories on the front of the engine would likely get you all the room you need. Not much room to slide the engine back. It looks like the kit driveshaft is about 1/2" long as it is!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Yeah, I'll probably go the 392 route anyway.....I got TONS of 392 Hemi parts as well as a "Dodge Red Ram" 331 to play with! SO.....I also have a shorty transmission from the Dodge A-100 "Little Red Wagon" model the 273 V-8, with that short transmission it came with to choose from as well! So, with the kitbashing I'll be doing, I bet it won't be to bad to shoe-horn a "Hemi" into the Deora Show truck....

I can tell ya one thing for sure, this show truck won't be getting the 225 Slant 6 it came with! I've got other plans for that so.....


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

That's how it should have been built from the start. Who puts a practical engine into such an exciting looking car? I suppose it's the guy who has to make a functional car while keeping "the powers that be" happy. We are not constrained that way. lol


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

This is true, because if my "model stache" was "real" Or if I knew a witch, (I know of one) LOL I'd be a rich, well to do man! And my Wife would love me 100 times as much! LMAO

I've got something like/near 5 of the "old" Hemi's, and I bet 10 or so of the second generation "426" type Hemi's....None of the more recent ones.........yet! 

And then to add to it, the Big Block Wedge Mopars, I bet I got 15 or so of them as model kits sitting around just.....waiting to be used somewhere!

I bet that sound some good tho, a 392 or something "Hemi" in the Deora Show Truck........ call it the "Fire Breathing Deora" show truck LOL


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Well, NOW to get this thread rolling... 

YES, the MPC-Ertl Deora "Show Car" model comes with a slant 6 Chrysler..... (Odd labeling with the "MPC-Ertl" on the box!!!!!!)

The engine, pretty impressive detail for a Slant 6, it has the following:

Chrome PARTS include:

Valve Cover
Oil Pan
Intake Manifold
Exhaust Manifold
Timing Chain cover/Water Pump
Pulleys and Belts
Fan

The engine block, has to have the head glued in place (NICE detail part) Most 6 cylinders mostly straight 6 cylinders the head is part of the engine "half" to be glued together. NOT a separate part, like this.

The Head is a nice casting, very well done. The engine as a "Slant 6" is on its 30 degree slant, nicely molded to the transmission with the starter in what looks to be the correct place!

The Show car "Truck" in this case, comes with a "Camper Top" to go with the truck that includes a side door and windows.

My only "gripe"? On the whole model? The body color.. its molded in a hideous shade of yellow, WTH? LOL

NOT a bad little rig! I will be however changing a few things! Its NOT getting the Slant 6 in it as power, more -so, a 392 Hemi, unless I find the 331 I have to work, and look much better in it, we'll see. 

The Camper Top addition, will also be made, but not fitted, as a "what-if" part that can be sat on and removed without hurting the show truck looks.

Body color? Unsure, BUT I can tell ya, its NOT going to be yellow, PERIOD! I have way to many "yellow" models to be built, (I got BOTH Daisy Dukes, cars), the '71 Satellite, AND the '74 Roadrunner So.....And a '70 Challenger to be possibly in yellow with swirl painted Purple over top of the yellow.....

So, this model may be something else....exotic possibly, just not sure what yet! I do see "Metal-Flake" paint in its future.....


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

-Hemi- said:


> Well, NOW to get this thread rolling...
> 
> YES, the MPC-Ertl Deora "Show Car" model comes with a slant 6 Chrysler..... (Odd labeling with the "MPC-Ertl" on the box!!!!!!)
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see how this one's gonna turn out Hemi, I remember this kit from many years ago, I always kinda liked its odd look... post up lots of pics please! :wave:


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Whiskey,
I'll be posting as things "happen" on this model as its not getting the slant 6 power so....I have a 331 Hemi that right now is setting with a good even coat of "Gloss Black" WHY? WELL, a bit of the info. on the truck. The engine has a LOT of chrome parts, Valve cover, oil pan, exhaust and intake manifold, SO, I'm going to "CHROME" the entire motor! The Heads, block, oil pan, timing chain cover, water pump, intake "valley" and intake will be chrome! The valve covers will be painted Chrysler engine Red "Red Ram" with as black center that was to cover and neaten up the wires originally, with the wires to the spark plugs coming out the back, to the distributor. Which will be painted to the spec. of a factory OEM part, Tan and black with silver parts. Wires for the plugs, probably Black, BUT hard to say as they aren't the normal location for a Hemi.

Transmission to the rig is a 727 Torqueflite Automatic, as the factory model had as well as the real truck. Painted a darkened aluminum color I mixed to represent treated bare Cast Iron.

The frame will be black as to look undercoated.

The body, is going to be some sort of Teal, or Chezoom Teal, Metal Flake of some sort, this color is still in question.....

Pictures to come!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

So, being a Dodge fanatic, and wanting a slant 6 and not being able to find that in the Lindberg kits, I've found it in the Deora Show Car model. But why they call it a "Show Car" is beyond me, as it truly is a truck thats loosely based off the '60's Dodge A100 pick ups, (like that of the Little Red Wagon model we all know of!

But, I merely bought the kit just for the engine! I want the Slant 6 for another project, I want to build my Grandfathers last car, that he had for 30 years to see him through, He passed owning a Plymouth Volare, with a 225 Slant 6 powering it.... 

See the following:










225 Slant 6 Engine ---^










Chromed Engine parts ---^



















Hideous Yellow body ---^










Other Chromed parts ---^




























This is my 331 "Red Ram" Hemi, prior to be getting "Chromed"! The whole block, both heads, valve "Valley" oil pan, and timing chain cover/water pump unseen (they, already chrome!) but the whole thing EXCEPT the valve covers will be CHROME, its a show truck, right? 

The Valve covers, where they should be red, will be same color as the body color, with a black wire router "cover" down the center of them!

More to come as progress is gained!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

OK so a bit of progress to this truck....I've pictures the "start" of the chroming process of the engine, so. Here is the rest of that process....




























I have to think about what intake I want to use on the show truck and then how I plan to show-horn it in place as the inside of the trucks "bed" has a dog house that I plan to cut the top out of and either "raise" it, and plate over with "glass" as a table to see through when the camper is on the bed, OR leave it the height it is, and still put a glass top on it, to be seen through to be able to see the 331 Hemi inside powering this rig.....

I have a pretty good choice of intakes if I want, I just have to think about what I want to "see" inside this show truck, I may end up using a Hillborn set up.....Either that or a side draft fed, blower.....Not sure yet tho! one thing is certain, the intake WILL be chrome!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

That came out well! What type of chrome did you use?

Somehow I missed a few of your posts on this kit. Had some catching up to do.

Did you hear that AMT is reissuing their parts pack engines? This time in chrome. Including.....an early Hemi. Woo hoo!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

My fellow modeling fanatic, that "Chrome" plating is Alclad II paint. BUT, it as I'm sure you know is expensive, HOWEVER listen to the instructions.....On how to achieve "chrome" look, it turns out as you see here! NOT a "thick" plating of chrome, BUT its Chrome none-the-less! I questioned it at first, and then did what it said to do, and there ya see it, "poof" chrome!

AMT? You mean "Round2" is going to re-release the engine "parts pack"? OR the whole Engine "kit" as an extra detail part? No, I didn't hear that, I have now needless to say but. a old Hemi? 392? Know of which one they're planning to include? I'd like to have an idea of which one they're planning on re-issuing!!!!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Round 2 Models will be releasing the A Custom and Competition Engine Parts Pack from AMT in December 2014...

http://www.round2models.com/models/accessories/motor-parts-pack/product

Did a little reading on it and turns out the whole thing ALL the parts will be chrome plated! I may have to look into that one! Each "pack" comes with 2 complete motors, and different options on the build of them as well......

Wonder what the price for such, will be!?


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

It's a 392 with optional parts. Check it out.

http://www.round2models.com/models/amt/motor-parts-pack

http://www.round2models.com/models/amt/gm-parts-pack

Not to mention a pair of GM (hock-tooey lol) engines which should be out...NOW. In the past, they've all been issued in one box with some other parts. Really glad to see the Parts Pack program growing. 

http://www.round2models.com/models/amt/1953-ford-pickup

I mentioned this pickup as having a nice Desoto Hemi a while back. Will be out soon. It just keeps getting better.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Rondo said:


> It's a 392 with optional parts. Check it out.
> 
> http://www.round2models.com/models/amt/motor-parts-pack
> 
> ...


You know, its truely funny that you mentioned that Ford with the Desoto Hemi in it. I HAVE a set of Valve Covers, that are "Desoto" and I kinda always wondered where they came from (what model kit) and HOW I got them.....

Turns out, after "visiting" that URL you posted on that Ford truck, from the picture they show, those valve covers, I've got, is the SAME part! SO.....Now it makes me wonder if I ought to keep an eye out on that model just to see if I can get that engine to use in something else at another point in time.....

Didn't you mention at one point on that Ford truck that you had one? Question, the Hemi, did it denote the engine size in the instructions on it at all? I'm wondering which one it truely is, (in real life, there where a few different "size" Hemi's offered from the Chrysler line up of motor depicted per "Brand" Chrysler, Dodge, Desoto, and Plymouth.....Each of those company "parts" got a different engine size, and NOT one of their engines were interchangeable back then!

ALL things good are coming! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Your Desoto VCs are likely from that Ford kit. I believe that every issue of the kit has had every historic custom part from the original kit which is unusual. Could also be from the Lil Coffin or a Johan Desoto kit. I don't see where AMT specified the displacement of the engine. You could probably call it whatever you want. The deck was raised at one point in the engine's growth but you'd have a hard time discerning that on a model.

With all the carbs on that engine, it had better be a big one. I had figured that the Desoto was kind of a wheezer. A good looking wheezer but still...  Reading about it though, the best versions of the engine made pretty good power.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Rondo said:


> Your Desoto VCs are likely from that Ford kit. I believe that every issue of the kit has had every historic custom part from the original kit which is unusual. Could also be from the Lil Coffin or a Johan Desoto kit. I don't see where AMT specified the displacement of the engine. You could probably call it whatever you want. The deck was raised at one point in the engine's growth but you'd have a hard time discerning that on a model.
> 
> With all the carbs on that engine, it had better be a big one. I had figured that the Desoto was kind of a wheezer. A good looking wheezer but still... Reading about it though, the best versions of the engine made pretty good power.


They probably are from that Ford kit.....I know the Lil Coffin kit comes with I *THINK* Chrysler "FirePower" Hemi VC's....How I know? I've got a motor from one! (I found this doing a search at a toy show, (I SHOULD have bought that whole car when I seen it then, about 6 months ago, Cost was something stupid, $2 or $3, I can't remember....I just noticed as it was a already built kit that the engine had the VC I had at home at the time, and still have!

To give a bit of info on these Hemi's.... The "Desoto" Hemi's were called "Fire Dome" NOT "Hemi" as they truely are known. They had the following displacements:

276
291
330
341
345

Basically the more recent "Hemi" the "5.7" is a 345 C.I.D. BUT the head is nothing like the older version, it was merely made to the old dimensions and to comply with the new Emission laws....As the old one would NEVER fall under the emission stands of today by a long shot. I don't even think the bore and stroke are the same as the old one but came out with the same "number" of cubic inch displacement.

Interesting tid-bit I suppose! The raised deck Desoto Hemi was in fact the 345......The same thing happened (was given) to the Chrysler 392 Hemi or well known Fire Power "Hemi" of the time period. Naturally we left out the Dodge Hemi's known as the "Red Ram" Hemi.....ALL of which had different displacement and non-interchangeable parts back in the day.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

So, a little progress on my Dodge Deora "Show Car"...

The original "Slant 6" removed for reasons I'm not tellin' (Got other plans for it!) BUT, was replaced with a Dodge Red Ram 331 Hemi, as seen it was all chromed! Only the valve covers are going to reflect the body color!










So, as the motor was chromed, ENTIRELY, it got some, color enhancements with the body color the truck will be with some trim, that will also be seen on the truck body. The engine however, took me a bit to think up what and how I was going to shoe-horn a 331 Red Ram Hemi inside, AND keep it somewhat confined, plus overall fit as well, and have something to actually look "at" and be pleasing to the eye....Remember, this engine, WILL be all but between the passengers in side the cab! I'll explain a bit more in this posting as pics are seen! 










The engine got a side draft blower, all chromed. It needed this to keep overall height down so that the interior and the exterior "Dog House" didn't need a lot of height....Plus this model with the side-draft carburetion, will be nice to go with the original chrome intake vents that were for the Slant 6 that came with the model.



















Side shots of this engine! Looks good to date, some detail painting is needed, AND some actual details need added, to come up to my detail nerd self....LOL










Because of the engine swap, I had to remove the factory engine mounts and make my own to fit and hold the 331 Hemi a little higher in the frame, as I did NOT want it to "hang" any lower then the factory one did, and to that, actually wanted it a bit "higher" as I plan to "slam" this whole truck too....low-profile tires and rims as a Pro-Touring sort of truck.....NOT 4X4, (I know I'm a *******, BUT....not this one!) I also what and plan to keep the camper to make it fit as well! (Thats the "*******" addition to the model from me), BUT NOT have it permanently mounted, it will be a removable detail!










So far the frame looks GREAT! I'm happy! Now, thats it for now, interior fitting of the Dog House is next, stay tuned!

ENJOY!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

So as I mentioned, the Dog House in the interior needed fitted to accept the 331 Hemi engine with blower....This is going to prove fun! 

See:










As you can see, the Dog House, has got its "top" removed already, (I was unsure how much it needed so I took the whole flat area off of this to allow the engine to "poke" through. Thing is, what I didn't know till I looked is the Dog House, is off-center! I got a few plans that you'll see in just a bit. The Dog House top will be replaced with Glass, to be able to see it from almost any angle when I'm done. 



















So here you see the engine in the frame, and the interior fitted in place, now as you look, you can see what I was speaking of. A little work to the Dog House, and the engine will look GREAT in place! Fitting it is half the fun!










This picture shows what I'll be doing to the Dog House, The top and the front "rear-ward" angled part seen outlines in black, will also be "glass" for engine viewing.....

More to come as progress happens!

ENJOY!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

cool idea - I like it


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Thanks Scott, Its a fun one to say the least, and its gonna take some good modeling skill to rebuild as its a "fresh" kit, so, will be fun, I want to make it a "SHOW" truck and have something more then just a slant 6 in it! (I have another use for the original Slant 6 anyway...) One of the reasons, I bought the model!


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hemi, you are doing great things on this build. As for the "*******" comment, the only time you know I am a ******* is when I wear a white collar. Office Humor....


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

vypurr,
Yep I'm having fun with it. A long ways to go, BUT time is what makes a model, you know?

******* showing through your white collar?


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Born in West Virginia, raised in Ohio. The redness has only slightly worn off. But everyone tells me, no matter how you are dressed, you still show the country underneath.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

-yep I hear that a lot I was born and raised in Pennsylvania, and moved to New Hampshire where my wife was born and raised.... But yes, the country ALWAYS in some way shows through....

I played/toyed with the idea to make this model 4X4, but....Thats gonna push the fact that its being lowered/slammed so....UNLESS, I could find the right front wheel drive, then, maybe....BUT thats OK its a Show Truck after all so.....


----------



## chippmunk53 (Oct 9, 2013)

The original Ala Kart has a smaller hemi in it. Might fit better in the ultra low silhouette of the Deora. 

My Deora kit (#31229) was molded in gray plastic R/C Ertl dated 2001. But I never could get the front door/windshield hinge to open/close properly. Box art showed the Deora painted gold, so that's how I painted mine, mostly box-stock. It never showed the camper shell on the outside of the box. Lots of chrome on the slant six. Too bad you can't see it on the completed model!

But I see a ton of similarities between the Deora and the Lindberg Little Red Wagon. I wonder... could the two kits become one? Hmmmm!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

chippmunk53,
WELL you have a great point on the engine, the slant 6 that came with it, was a Mopar 225, IT, was trimmed in alot of Chrome, HOWEVER, because of what I'm doing, I actually wanted the Deora for the engine it came with fort another project, BUT because of me, well, being me, I wanted an old school Hemi in it, I'm not sure of the Hemi engine you mentioned, BUT, the one I'm using is a Dodge Red Ram, Hemi, that was of the 331 C.I.D. which for a Hemi is pretty small, BUT, the older then that motors I don't think were ever made as a scale model!

With that said, I choose to "Chrome" the Hemi going in to take the place of all that shine from the Slant 6. BUT as you mentioned, the engine wasn't really "seen" once in the truck, MINE will be, a few pictures up, you can see where I written things in the picture and there are a few locations in side the cab, that will be replaced with clear glass! THEN to the bed of the truck as the extension to the interior, the "Dog House"....WELL the top of that when I get to it, will ALSO be "glass" to see the rear most portion of the engine, inside. When done, the whole engine will be able to be seen from almost any angle viewed, due to how I'm going to re-customize the interior and exterior (inside the bed, as well) 

Then the "Camper". this is gonna be made as an "Add-On" detail, and be able to be removed when at any time I want, BUT will have an interior and that "glass" top to the dog house in the bed, will be like the dining table...... Thee only "set-in-stone" detail of the Camper interior set up......


----------

